# Matco Clyde.



## DAVID BARRETT (Nov 6, 2012)

Just thought I'd say a big hello to all my old shipmates out there.


----------



## clive jones (Jan 17, 2012)

David / Hiram.
Nice to hear from you again, nearly got a complete crew on this site now. I also wonder what Blackie ended up doing and the others
Clive


----------



## DAVID BARRETT (Nov 6, 2012)

clive jones said:


> David / Hiram.
> Nice to hear from you again, nearly got a complete crew on this site now. I also wonder what Blackie ended up doing and the others
> Clive


Hi Clive nice to hear from you. I haven't got a clue what Blackie is doing nowadays since I haven't seen him for 13 years. Like me he is now divorced his wife caught him with another women.Are you still married?If you want some photos of the Matco Clyde you can get them on the internet.I don't know what any of the old crew are doing nowadays other than what I've read on ships Nostalgia.What on earth is Dave Sherrif doing living in Costa Rica.


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

Jim Fethon working on the Humber Pilot Launches. He had an heart attack couple of weeks ago. Out of Hospital and at home now. Hopes to be back at work in the new year. Rgds. Martin Cadman


----------



## oldseamerchant (Sep 8, 2012)

Is George Cram still with us Martin?


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

George is still with us as far as I know. Best Regards Martin.


----------



## DAVID BARRETT (Nov 6, 2012)

pilot said:


> Jim Fethon working on the Humber Pilot Launches. He had an heart attack couple of weeks ago. Out of Hospital and at home now. Hopes to be back at work in the new year. Rgds. Martin Cadman


Sorry to hear about Jimmy hope you will wish him a speedy recovery from me 
All the best wishes
Dave Barrett.


----------



## Billy Ogilby (Sep 11, 2011)

*Newbie!*



DAVID BARRETT said:


> Sorry to hear about Jimmy hope you will wish him a speedy recovery from me
> All the best wishes
> Dave Barrett.


Hi guys, Billy Ogilby working with Stena Ferries outta Belfast to Loch Ryan Scotland. Dave McMillan 2/o now night skipper on Stena Superfast 8. All the Best ! Billy. Sad to hear about Lucky 'Pumpman'.


----------

